# HELP! Graphtec CE-5000-120 GP-GL Error 1



## tallcotton (May 4, 2008)

I have had this Graphtec for over a year. It has worked like a charm. Used it Yesterday with no problem. Now it is throwing a GP-GL Error1.
After turning it on I load the Media, hit Enter and it runs to the 3 hold down points, goes back to home, and then comes up with the normal settings and the motors stops. Then the motor comes back on the blade drops several times I get the GP-GL Error. If I don't touch it the motors comes back on and it runs out the paper about 10 inches and the blade drops again several times. That is when I drop the lever and start getting upset!

Any Ideas? This plotter is half our business. I have 2 jobs in house that need to go out tomorrow. 

I have restarted the machine several times and restarted my computer as well. (I am using the Cut Master that came with the machine and I know it is suppose to be the GP- GL setting) 

I am hoping it is not a motherboard issue because it is not that old, but just old enough to be out of warranty.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Sue


----------



## mattkastner (Nov 19, 2010)

Error 1 you need to put the cutter back in to GP-GL mode. Press pause key and right arrow over to command. change from HP-GL to GP-GL and that should fix the problem.


----------



## tallcotton (May 4, 2008)

Turns out I had sent a corrupt file to the plotter. Once I cleared it out of it's memory I reset the plotter to factory settings. 

Back up and running. Matt, thank you for your response.


----------



## vinzzz (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi !
I've got the same problem here. I've tried to switch to HP-GL then back to GP-GL, i've tried a buffer cache, a factory reset and even a firmware update the problem is still the same, I have a GP-GL error everytime i tried to plug the plotter to a USB port...

I've also tried to re-install the graphtec drivers (from graphtecamerica.com) and i use the plugin for illustrator, cutting master 2 (also from graphtecamerica.com)

In fact, while I plug the plotter it acts like it was receiving data (the led flashes). Also got a hint by using Graphtec Cutting Plotter Controller that says the usb port is busy and cannot communicate with the plotter.

Anyone got an idea ?

PS:I’m on a PC using Windows 7 64bits and illustrator CS5.5


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

vinzzz said:


> Hi !
> I've got the same problem here. I've tried to switch to HP-GL then back to GP-GL, i've tried a buffer cache, a factory reset and even a firmware update the problem is still the same, I have a GP-GL error everytime i tried to plug the plotter to a USB port...
> 
> I've also tried to re-install the graphtec drivers (from graphtecamerica.com) and i use the plugin for illustrator, cutting master 2 (also from graphtecamerica.com)
> ...


Give Matt in our office a call at 800-562-7760. We are a certified Graphtec repair center and are happy to give you a hand if we can.


----------



## vinzzz (Aug 24, 2007)

AaronM said:


> Give Matt in our office a call at 800-562-7760. We are a certified Graphtec repair center and are happy to give you a hand if we can.


That's really cool of you ! 
But i'm french and not that fluent to talk technical stuff through the phone 
Do you have an email I may send my request ?
Thanks again !


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

vinzzz said:


> That's really cool of you !
> But i'm french and not that fluent to talk technical stuff through the phone
> Do you have an email I may send my request ?
> Thanks again !


You can email [email protected].


----------

